
At These Companies, Interns Make More than the U.S. Median Household Income - markkanof
http://www.fastcompany.com/3027064/fast-feed/at-these-companies-interns-make-more-than-the-us-median-household-income
======
thebiglebrewski
That's because they're not really "interns" they're just "software developers
who are not old enough to actually hire yet because they're still finishing up
the traditional college experience"

~~~
rl12345
_" [...] not old enough to actually hire yet because they're still finishing
up the traditional college experience_"

Isn't that exactly the definition of what an intern is?

~~~
thebiglebrewski
Yeah, notice how I said "software developers" though. That makes this a lot
different than people in other professions...

~~~
rl12345
Software developers interns do software developing related stuff, just as
lawyers interns are do law related stuff, and so on. Apart from different
market prices for their respective labour, I'm failing to see the difference
between supposedly "real" internships and "false" internships according to
your definition.

~~~
thebiglebrewski
The difference that I see is that a software development intern can
occasionally provide an immense level of value immediately upon being hired,
whereas many in traditional internships are really just glorified office
managers. Just from my experience doing internships in the music business.

------
jofer
For that matter, I've done internships at two of the companies on that list,
and currently work for a third.

The full-year-equivalent for my intern salary was ~$80k, at both. (Counting
housing stipend.)

However, at least in my field (geoscience), an "intern" means someone who has
already completed at least a B.S. and is currently enrolled in a graduate
program. You _can't_ do an internship as an undergraduate.

It's not uncommon to have interns in their 30's who have >10 years experience
with very similar work to job they're doing as an intern. (To be fair, it's
also common to have people who are doing very unrelated graduate work and have
no experience with what they're doing as interns.)

At least in my case, I had already completed a B.S., M.S., and was a few years
into my PhD at the time.

At any rate, keep in mind that a lot of these internship programs don't allow
undergraduates. I'm not saying they're not cushy (they are!), but they're
basically 3-month paid interviews.

~~~
hatred
I can certainly say with confidence that 9 of the top 10 companies do hire
undergraduates readily. ( Not sure about Exxon ).

Happy Apping :)

~~~
jofer
I should have clarified that. I mean in geoscience. As far as I know, none of
the majors accept undergraduate geoscience interns.

At any rate, the point I was trying to make is that the average salaries
include quite a few (majority even? I dont' know...) folks in graduate
programs.

------
mulligan
They left out all the law firm summer clerks. Also a number of interns at
these companies are graduate students.

------
salman89
A cheap recruiting tool for these companies. Get top recruits through the door
when the difference in a few K still matters to them.

------
runamok
I wonder if a fair portion of that is a housing stipend so the student can
relocate for the short duration of the internship.

~~~
hatred
I don't think so. Most of them give a separate housing stipend in addition to
this.

------
dhruvmittal
It's worth noting, at least for the companies on this list that I've interned
at, that the listed numbers look like it they are for a well qualified
software engineer (with at least a summer or two of industry experience prior
to the internship), an MBA student, or a MS/PhD student. In my experience, the
actual intern salary at these companies is significantly lower (about 60% the
listed salary on average).

------
DrJ
christ, I was asked about this and said $25 per hour or 70k per year.

